# What's the scoop on frozen bone marrow?



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I haven't had these as treats for my dogs in years. The two dogs I have now have never had them. I saw them in the store today and I picked some up for them to try.

I was thinkin about giving them something "special" when we leave the house so they associate getting something special (bone marrow or bully sticks) when we leave.

I have a couple of questions...

Can a puppy have the bone marrow?

Will the bone itself splinter on them if they chew it? 

Is it dangerous to leave it in the crate with them?

If it makes them a little sick (runny poop) will that eventually go away with time - is it kinda like an adjustment period?

Anything bad I should know about bone marrow?

Sorry for all the questions.  Please feel free to give me your opinions - even if it's harsh - they won't hurt my feelings, I'm just trying to learn the best thing to do. 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I just know the bone marrow was too rich for my dogs to handle...and it wasn't pretty (and that was even after I had scooped out most of it)


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks what I was afraid of with them. I'm afraid it might be too rich and make them sick. I had a dog years ago that LOVED them and he didn't get an upset tummy either. .... I guess it's trial and error...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We have three dogs and I give them marrow bones. Never had a problems. I think either they do or they don't. You could scoop some out so they aren't eating the whole thing at once.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

My girl gets a marrow bone probably weekly and she has never had a problem either


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Myamom said:


> I just know the bone marrow was too rich for my dogs to handle...and it wasn't pretty (and that was even after I had scooped out most of it)


Same here, it wasn't pretty for SURE. But that was at 5 months. I have phased it back in over the past year and she's ok if she doesn't get a lot.


----------

